# Axel the Spoo



## FishCat13 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a Standard Poodle named Axel and he loves his fishes! He thinks they are his pets. He loves to watch them and follow them around their tanks. We have a divided ten gallon with two males in it in the kitchen where we spend most of our time. He knows which fish on which side is Buddy and which one is Toby. When you tell Axel to go look at the fish, he goes over to the tank to see them. When you say "Go see Toby" he goes over and looks right at Toby's side, or when you say Buddy he looks at Buddy's side. Axel can act jealous when we talk to the bettas. When somebody goes up to the tank to look in at the fish or talk to the fish, Axel will go up and poke them with his nose to get all the attention. It's so entertaining to watch. This dog is way too smart.


----------



## haley3k1 (Dec 20, 2015)

Awww Do you have any pictures of him? Our next dog will be a red standard poodle. It's my BF's 2nd dream dog lol right under a pharaoh hound.


----------

